# 66 gto seat covers



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm finally ready to purchase my seat covers......I'm pretty much convinced that Legendary is the one to use.....My question is.....where to buy them......I've found them on Ames for $399 for the set...two buckets and the rear seat........Does anyone know where I can get them for less.....My $ is running out......The guy I'm using to install wants about $650......So, you can see I'll be into it for about $1000....Any help is appreciated......


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep an eye out on the forum adds usually this time of year they run a discount on interiors, check E-bay also a lot of times you can find deals unadvertised. I used the PUI as i got a very good deal on e-bay 250.00 and was happy with the quality, construction and fit










1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Brian: those are _SIXTY-FIVE_ seats!!!  Yes, check on Ebay. I have to say that Brian's covers look much better than other PUI covers I've seen. You can make out the pleats and they look like OEM upholstery. I've run into cheap sets that folks had because they wanted another color, etc. Also, you CAN install them yourself and save a ton of money. Not fun, but there are a few tricks, and some of us ^^^^ are very good at it!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Do NOT scrimp on quality! I started with a set of generic covers and had one rip on me during installation. They looked "pretty good" I thought. I replaced with a set of Legendary covers and the quality difference was astounding.

Why pay someone to do it? This is something you can do yourself with some time and patience. I did, and I had never done it before. There are videos on youtube that show the process.

Muscle Car Parts-GM Auto Parts-Camaro Z28- Pontiac Judge GTO Parts-Firebird-Oldsmobile-Restoration Parts-Classic cars-Parts Place Inc has Legendary covers available also, as do several of the other "houses". 

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

GeeTee....Shhhhhh, no one noticed....:rofl:. I had read somewhere that they had re-tooled with new dies not long ago, and the supplier (muscle car parts) i bought them through confirmed that before purchase, the seams and pleating is as well defined as the original covers that were on the seats. And Earl, it's not that hard of a job with a little patients and a few bags of 12" zip ties....secret is getting them pulled on straight and then tension them evenly which the positive lock of the zip ties allows you to do, D clips are optional if you want the original look then just clip the ties off with some side cutters.


----------

